# American Muscle; the T-28 Trojan



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi Guys, a new addition to my walkaround site is the T-28 Trojan.





ZK-JGS 9




140563 31




TA-830 27




ZK-JGS 10




140563 65




ZK-JGS 16

Link to description and T-28 page here: http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.c...st/2018/10/06/American-Muscle-the-T-28-Trojan


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2018)

Good stuff Grant. I've always liked the Trojan / Fennec - which has reminded me to finish the Fennec conversion of the (very) old Monogram kit !


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 5, 2018)

The rather bedraggled T-28A has Mexican Air Force markings and was sold on ebay for about $1300 some months back. It apparently was located at a used car lot in New Jersey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 5, 2018)

Very cool. I painted a canvas for the owner of a Fennec called "Out of Africa" here in Mass. many years again. Very pretty Sand and tan camo.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2018)

Similar to this one, based at Duxford ?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2018)

T-28's are cool. You get a good view from the back seat as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 10, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Similar to this one, based at Duxford ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 512111


Yes. Although, honesty I'd don't remember if it still had the French Roundels as this was five lifetimes ago. I DO remember that the name was beautifully script painted just forward of the windshield.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2018)

The Duxford one was known as 'Little Rascal'. It looks great in its warpaint. I do like the Trojan; it's a real performer and the guy I chatted to that operates the T-28C I photographed said that it can match the P-51D in performance at low altitude.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 10, 2018)

For years I wondered why no one had tried to use the T-28 as a basis for an Unlimited racer. Then a friend of mine had a dismantled T-28 at his hangar that a friend was restoring and he pointed out that it had nothing but round head rivets, not flush rivets. Replacing all those rivets with flush ones would be a huge job.

Speed was not a design requirement for that airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 25, 2018)

A T-28C (D-FUMY) at Munich Airport


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 25, 2018)

And the OE-ESA from the Flying Bulls at Salzburg

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2018)




----------

